# Machen 3cm Reach den Unterschied?



## Phillip (21. November 2020)

Hallo Forum,

Ich stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines neuen Fahrrads, es soll ein 2021er Orbea Alma werden.

*Mit 171/78SL liege ich genau zwischen Größe S & M.* Der Stack ist bis auf 1 cm identisch (also zu vernachlässigen), der Reachunterschied beträgt 3 cm. Probegefahren bin ich bisher das 2020er/29“ und das 2021er, beide in M. *Und beide wirkten zu lang, wobei das 2021er nochmal 17mm länger ist als das 2020er.*

Beim 2020er M mit 70er Vorbau dachte ich direkt: Da muss ein 50er Vorbau dran, damit es passt (Händler sagte 60er). Anhand der angehängten Tabelle sieht man, wie sich der Unterschied *im Reach* verhält:

*2021er S = 395mm
2020er M = 409mm (+14mm)
2021er M = 426mm (+31mm)*

Meine Wahrnehmung kann natürlich auch an der ungewohnt neuen Geometrie liegen. Außerdem fahre ich bisher einen 700er Lenker (50er Vorbau/älteres 26er xc HT), beide Orbeas haben aber einen 740er.

Thema Lenkverhalten: Bei den Almas habe ich das Gefühl, eher „vor mir her“ zu lenken, als „unterm Oberkörper“ - kann aber auch an der Lenkerbreite liegen... oder an den 29er Laufrädern? Hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

Thema Überstandshöhe: Stehe ich über den M-Rahmen und mit beiden Schuhsohlen platt auf dem Boden, ist der Überstand +/- null. es spannt im Schritt, geht so aber. Größe S hätte 14mm weniger.

Im Anhang findet Ihr ein Foto von mir auf dem 2021er Größe M. Spontane Bewertungen meiner Sitzposition werden gerne gelesen. =) Und ja, der Sattel könnte noch 1,5cm weiter höher.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon für M entschieden - nach einer nochmaligen Probefahrt gestern stehe ich nun aber doch wieder bei Null?

Oder ist doch alles so einfach und ich schnalle es nur nicht? 

Beste Grüße
Phillip


----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. November 2020)

M auf dem Bild passt. Alles was nicht passt bekommst über Abstimmung Lenker/Vorbau Sattelstütze hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. November 2020)

Obea HP:


155-17061.1"-66.9"S165-18065.0"-70.9"M

S sind ca. -15 zu 0 zu den Grenzen
M sind ca. -5 zu +10 zu den Grenzen


----------



## Biff (21. November 2020)

"M" passt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. November 2020)

Wenn ihr meint...

Das ist doch selbst in M ziemlich kurz🧐
420 reach

Wenn man unter dem Oberkörper lenken will, dann isses natürlich top😃


----------



## Phillip (21. November 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint...
> 
> Das ist doch selbst in M ziemlich kurz🧐
> 420 reach
> ...



Dann sag mir doch bitte, was „normal lang“ ist. Ok, das neue Ghost Lector adv hat schon in S 441mm, in M dann nochmal nen halben Meter mehr - aber das war für mich gefühlt unfahrbar ohne Kissen auf dem Vorbau. Wo ich dann meinen Kopf ablegen kann. =)

mein letzter Fahrradkauf ist schon eine Weile her und die damaligen Geometriegesetze scheinen ja nicht mehr zu gelten.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. November 2020)

S ist definitv zu kurz.So war es gemeint.
Wenn, dann M.
Und wie @superpink  schrubte, Rest über Sattel/Vorbau einstellen.


----------



## Teppichmesser (21. November 2020)

@Phillip
Du hast die gleiche Frage/Fragen ab 14.11 im _Thread "Orbea Alma hier" , gestellt, _und Antworten darauf bekommen, dort wurde dir zu M geraten, du  wolltest auch schon bestellen.
Nun hier einen eigenen Neuen Thread!
Was erwartest du dir nun anderes hier?
Was wäre, wenn dir hier nun 1 zu Gr. S raten würde???

Auch meine Empfehlung Gr. M wenn es ein Alma werde soll.

Dir muss aber bewusst sein, dass das Alma eben ein Race Bike ist!I
Ist es von der Geometrie her ein Race Bike das du suchst?
Oder ist es nur die Optik die dir am Alma hier gefällt?
Beispiel:
Ein Lotus Elise schaut klasse aus - aber er eignet sich halt nicht für den großen Einkauf oder um nen Kühlschrank zu transportieren.

Manchmal ist es besser das zu kaufen was zu einem passt - als das zu kaufen was man gerne möchte

So wie du gerne sitzen magst, ist ein Race Hardtail wohl nicht das ideale - würde ich meinen.
Bei einem Race Hardtail ist es normal dass man mit (zum Teil deutlicher) Überhöhung fährt, damit genug Druck aufs VR kommt.

Ne Idee wäre - einfach mal ein Rad auch vom Händler - oder Kumpels ausleihen und damit mal ne Runde fahren - so ne Sitzprobe im stehen- hilft nicht arg viel - wenn man wie du wohl kein Vorgängerbike mit neuer Geometrie fährt.


----------



## Phillip (21. November 2020)

Du, es geht mir überhaupt nicht um die Optik bzw. weiß ich schon ziemlich genau, was ich normalerweise (und viel) fahre und wo ich zukünftig hin will. Meiner Frage hier und vorher im besagten anderen Forum ging ein sehr langer Findungsprozess vorweg, der mich zum jetzigen Punkt geführt hat.

Ich bin sehr viele Räder probegefahren, (auch mal übers Wochenende) um dann schlussendlich zum Alma zu kommen - trotzdem interessiert mich nach wie vor die generelle Frage zur perfekten Geometrie. Gerade jetzt, wo alles wieder von kompakt zu gestreckt zu gehen scheint.

Warum ich hier ein neues Thema aufmache? Weil ich dachte, evtl noch 2-3 mehr Leute zu erreichen - evtl sogar mit den gleichen Körpermaßen, um meine Annahmen zu untermauern. Und die Bestellung ist bereits im vollen Gange, ich warte nur noch auf ein finales Feedback seitens des Händlers und werde im Anschluss direkt überweisen. Idealerweise, ohne mir danach auch nur noch einmal Gedanken über die richtige Wahl zu machen.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom. Das hier ist meiner. Mag sein, dass ich schon diesen speziellen Punkt erreicht habe, ab dem man eigentlich nur noch kaufen sollte - eben weil bereits alles gesagt wurde. Wenn ich jetzt hier aber drei weitere Stimmen finde, die meine Annahmen bestätigen, kann ich nur gewinnen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Das Bike auf dem Bild schaut eher noch einen Tick zu kurz aus. 🤔

Danke für meine Meinung. 🤭


----------



## Interessiert (21. November 2020)

@Trail Surfer _"Das Bike auf dem Bild schaut eher noch einen Tick zu kurz aus"_
...war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phillip (21. November 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Auch meine Empfehlung Gr. M wenn es ein Alma werde soll.



Perfekt, vielen Dank



Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Dir muss aber bewusst sein, dass das Alma eben ein Race Bike ist!



Bin ich, ja. Ich will schnelle und viele Kilometer machen - und gerne auch durch die Botanik. Ich habe mich umfangreich informiert und auch andere Fahrradarten ausprobiert



Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Bei einem Race Hardtail ist es normal dass man mit (zum Teil deutlicher) Überhöhung fährt, damit genug Druck aufs VR kommt.



Das ist mir auch klar, wobei ich da einen gesunden Mittelweg suche - und meine, im Alma gefunden zu haben. Das Twostroke bin ich ebenfalls gefahren und dort fällt meine Sattelüberhöhung etwas größer aus. Das 2021er Alma in M ermöglicht mir aber bereits 2-3cm Überhöhung und damit komme ich glaub ich schon sehr gut zurecht.

Und: Mir geht es letztendlich nicht darum, „wie ich gerne sitzen würde“, sondern darum, wie man auf den neuen xc-Geos „richtig sitzt“. Was das neue „Normal“ ist. Also ungefähr so, als wenn man 20 Jahre lang MTB gefahren ist und sich dann ein Rennrad kaufen möchte... oder wie bei mir mit meinem 2014er Canyon-HT und 26“.


----------



## Phillip (21. November 2020)

Interessiert schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer _"Das Bike auf dem Bild schaut eher noch einen Tick zu kurz aus"_
> ...war auch mein erster Gedanke



Super Aussage! 👍 Ohne Witz: dann liege ich in meinem Denken mit dem M ja goldrichtig.


----------



## Teppichmesser (21. November 2020)

Wenn ich nach dem gezeigten Bild gehe - und meine Vorlieben mit einbringe - wäre es ein Gr. M - weniger Spacer aber längerem Vorbau, damit durch Rückenbeugung schon Vorspannung im unteren Rücken ist.


----------



## Phillip (21. November 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach dem gezeigten Bild gehe - und meine Vorlieben mit einbringe - wäre es ein Gr. M - weniger Spacer aber längerem Vorbau, damit durch Rückenbeugung schon Vorspannung im unteren Rücken ist.


Nochmal danke! =) Mit solchen Einschätzungen kann ich unheimlich viel Anfangen!

Das Foto entstand beim lokalen Discounter, mit dem vollen Programm Spacer und falsch da positiv verbauten Vorbau. Natürlich fliegen alle Spacer raus und es wird zudem erstmal ein 50er Vorbau mit -10 Grad montiert, den ich hier noch liegen habe. Ich fahre eigentlich schon immer mit deutlicher Sattelüberhöhung, dafür aber mit kleinerem Winkel im Oberarm zum Rumpf hin (weniger Reach!!), woraus meine Frage nach einer eventuell vorliegenden Überstreckung auf dem Alma resultiert. Aber wenn man heutzutage so fährt, sind meine Bedenken ja obsolet.

Quasi wie früher, mit 110er Vorbau und 56er Flatbar am Stahlrahmen, rigid. =)


----------



## dkiki (26. November 2020)

Phillip schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Ich stehe gerade vor dem Kauf eines neuen Fahrrads, es soll ein 2021er Orbea Alma werden.
> 
> ...


ansonsten halt ausgleichen mit einem langen vorbau....
ich fahre bei 189 körpergrösse 48er rahmen mit 400er stuetze und 110 (12grad negativem) vorbau.
die meisten wären da auf kuerzere komponenten aber grösserem rahmen gegangen. ich mag halt die flache/racige position und druck aufs VR


----------



## Phillip (26. November 2020)

dkiki schrieb:


> ansonsten halt ausgleichen mit einem langen vorbau....
> ich fahre bei 189 körpergrösse 48er rahmen mit 400er stuetze und 110 (12grad negativem) vorbau.
> die meisten wären da auf kuerzere komponenten aber grösserem rahmen gegangen. ich mag halt die flache/racige position und druck aufs VR


Danke für Deinen Input!

Der Unterschied der Sattelüberhöhung liegt bei gerademal 10mm (S->M), sodass ich dieses Kriterium von vornherein nicht weiter beleuchtet habe - dafür aber das Thema Überstandshöhe, bei Größe M bin ich nämlich am Anschlag, bei S hätte ich hingegen etwas mehr Spielraum. Dies scheint aber ein generelles Problem bei 29“ern zu sein, wenn man nicht so superlange Beine hat. =) Habe mir diesbezüglich aber schon sehr viele Fotos angesehen und dabei festgestellt, dass es anderen Leuten egal zu sein scheint - da sitzen Viele direkt auf der Stange.

Mittlerweile habe ich final bestellt - und es wird die Größe M. Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau sollte ich gut zurecht kommen. Was ich während meines Entscheidungsprozesses aber nicht bedacht habe, war die Lenkerbreite. Normalerweise fahre ich (maximal) einen 700er, das Alma kommt hingegen generell mit 740mm, was für mich auch das hakelige Lenkgefühl bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten erklärt - und das Gefühl der relativen Überstreckung, obwohl es optisch von der Seite völlig ok aussieht.

Parallel bin ich auch mal das Ghost Nirvana Tour probegefahren, in S und M. Ghost sagt, ich brauche S, was mir aber zu kompakt war das M hingegen hat minimal mehr Reach als als Alma in M, dafür aber einen 45er Vorbau und einen 720er Lenker - und das fühlte sich genau richtig an. Von der Geo her sind die Räder schon sehr ähnlich, wenngleich auch für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke gedacht. Mit dem Alma bekomme ich aufgrund der (minimalen) Sattelüberhöhung nur mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad. Also Alma in M, Lenker auf 700 und 50er-60er Vorbau ist mein Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (26. November 2020)

Phillip schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Input!
> 
> Der Unterschied der Sattelüberhöhung liegt bei gerademal 10mm (S->M), sodass ich dieses Kriterium von vornherein nicht weiter beleuchtet habe - dafür aber das Thema Überstandshöhe, bei Größe M bin ich nämlich am Anschlag, bei S hätte ich hingegen etwas mehr Spielraum. Dies scheint aber ein generelles Problem bei 29“ern zu sein, wenn man nicht so superlange Beine hat. =) Habe mir diesbezüglich aber schon sehr viele Fotos angesehen und dabei festgestellt, dass es anderen Leuten egal zu sein scheint - da sitzen Viele direkt auf der Stange.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich final bestellt - und es wird die Größe M. Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau sollte ich gut zurecht kommen. Was ich während meines Entscheidungsprozesses aber nicht bedacht habe, war die Lenkerbreite. Normalerweise fahre ich (maximal) einen 700er, das Alma kommt hingegen generell mit 740mm, was für mich auch das hakelige Lenkgefühl bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten erklärt - und das Gefühl der relativen Überstreckung, obwohl es optisch von der Seite völlig ok aussieht.


Den Lenker kannst du mit einem Rohrschneider doch selbst auf 700 kürzen?
Habe selbst kürzlich einen 740er in Karbon bestellt und werde ich dann kürzen an beiden Seiten, ist ja gar kein Problem.

Wünsche dir alles Gute mit dem Bike 🙂


----------



## Phillip (26. November 2020)

dkiki schrieb:


> Den Lenker kannst du mit einem Rohrschneider doch selbst auf 700 kürzen?
> Habe selbst kürzlich einen 740er in Karbon bestellt und werde ich dann kürzen an beiden Seiten, ist ja gar kein Problem.
> 
> Wünsche dir alles Gute mit dem Bike 🙂


Natürlich kürze ich den selbst... zur Not mit Opas alter Eisensäge. =)

Und: Danke! Ich freu mich auch schon wie Bolle... Schleife drum und untern Baum damit. =)


----------



## Matze1089 (12. Januar 2021)

Nabend zusammen,

meine Frage passt hier gut rein.
Mein aktuelles Rad in L hat folgende Daten
466mm Reach 
636mm Oberrohr 
644mm Stack 

Mein aktuelles Wunschrad in XL hat folgende Daten 
490mm Reach 
641mm Oberrohr 
641mm Stack 

Also Stack und Oberrohr nahezu gleich.
Wie wirken sich die 2,4cm mehr Reach aus?

Das L wäre mir mit 470/617/631 wahrscheinlich zu klein oder?
Relativ kurzes Oberrohr.
Beides Enduros.

Welcher Wert ist beim Trails fahren wichtiger? 
Wahrscheinlich der Reach oder?

Ich bin 1,87 groß mit 90er Schrittlänge.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2021)

Um Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen bergauf wie bergab ist es sinnvoll, eine nach vorn orientierte Sitzposition zu fahren.


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (12. Januar 2021)

Matze1089 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> meine Frage passt hier gut rein.
> Mein aktuelles Rad in L hat folgende Daten
> ...


Was reitet ihr immer auf Zahlen rum. Drauf setzen und wohl fühlen. Das ist das non plus ultra.


----------



## Matze1089 (12. Januar 2021)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17134117"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Was reitet ihr immer auf Zahlen rum. Drauf setzen und wohl fühlen. Das ist das non plus ultra.


Aktuell etwas schwer mit dem Probefahren 😅


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (12. Januar 2021)

Matze1089 schrieb:


> Aktuell etwas schwer mit dem Probefahren 😅


Gehst du nach Zahlen und bestellst im Netz? Das passt dann garrantiert


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. Januar 2021)

Ich würde Dir zum einem ebenfalls zu M raten, wenn ich Dich so auf dem Foto sehe, und erstmal den Vorbau so belassen, und dann gucken wie Du damit tatsächlich zurecht kommst, wenn Du Dich auf das Bike ein wenig eingeschossen hast. Ebenso mit dem Lenker, belasse ihn erst einmal auf 740mm. Dann kannste ja erst einmal mit Spacern und Lenker vor- und zurückdrehen bzw. Griffe weiter innen montieren ein wenig rumexperementieren. 

Wenn Du dann nach ein paar Wochen Eingewöhnung immer noch das Verlangen nach nem kürzeren Vorbau hast, *dann* hol Dir nen leicht Kürzeren.


----------



## Phillip (13. Januar 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Du sitzt etwas zentraler im Rad und trittst etwas weniger von hinten (bei längerem Reach aber gleicher Oberrohrlänge ist der Sitzwinkel steiler). Ob du das magst, musst du selbst entscheiden.


Meine Empfehlung: Probefahren. Schuhe kann man in drei verschiedenen Größen bestellen, beim Fahrrad wird’s aber schwierig. Und wenn man nicht probefahren kann dann solange warten, bis es geht. Wenn sich die Frage danach wieder ergibt, hat man danach genügend Erfahrungswerte, um der Frage konkreter nachzugehen. 
was auch hilft ist bike-Stats.de - dort die gewünschte Geometrie suchen und nach Möglichkeit mit einem bereits vorhandenen Rad vergleichen. Dort kann man auch Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelhöhe etc. eingeben.


----------



## Phillip (13. Januar 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir zum einem ebenfalls zu M raten, wenn ich Dich so auf dem Foto sehe, und erstmal den Vorbau so belassen, und dann gucken wie Du damit tatsächlich zurecht kommst, wenn Du Dich auf das Bike ein wenig eingeschossen hast. Ebenso mit dem Lenker, belasse ihn erst einmal auf 740mm. Dann kannste ja erst einmal mit Spacern und Lenker vor- und zurückdrehen bzw. Griffe weiter innen montieren ein wenig rumexperementieren.
> 
> Wenn Du dann nach ein paar Wochen Eingewöhnung immer noch das Verlangen nach nem kürzeren Vorbau hast, *dann* hol Dir nen leicht Kürzeren.


Bezog sich das jetzt auf mich? M ist längst bestellt und ich werde genau so verfahren, wie du es jetzt angesprochen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1089 (13. Januar 2021)

Phillip schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: Probefahren. Schuhe kann man in drei verschiedenen Größen bestellen, beim Fahrrad wird’s aber schwierig. Und wenn man nicht probefahren kann dann solange warten, bis es geht. Wenn sich die Frage danach wieder ergibt, hat man danach genügend Erfahrungswerte, um der Frage konkreter nachzugehen.
> was auch hilft ist bike-Stats.de - dort die gewünschte Geometrie suchen und nach Möglichkeit mit einem bereits vorhandenen Rad vergleichen. Dort kann man auch Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelhöhe etc. eingeben.


Danke, das werde ich auf jeden Fall noch tun.
Blind bestellen geht garnicht.
Mich hat nur Mal die Theorie interessiert wie sich ein längerer Reach auswirkt.
Also im Prinzip bedeutend das, der Reach ist wichtig wenn man stehend fährt und sagt aus ob man mehr im Rad steht oder mehr über dem Rad (Lenker).
Die Oberrohrlänge ist wichtig beim Sitzen.
Je flacher der Sitzwinkel desdo länger das Oberrohr und desdo mehr tritt man nach vorne statt nach unten.
Die Frage ist nur ob man einen 2,5cm längeren Reach beim Trail fahren massiv merkt oder ob das eher untergeht.
Konkret geht's um ein Radon Swoop 9.0.
Ich fürchte halt das L mit dem kurzen Oberrohr zu klein ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2021)

Matze1089 schrieb:


> ... Radon Swoop 9.0.
> Ich fürchte halt das L mit dem kurzen Oberrohr zu klein ist.


Das Oberrohr ist bei beiden nur wenige Millimeter unterschiedlich, das verstellst du dreimal mit der Sattelposition an der Stütze.
Bei knapp 1,90 sollte XL doch eindeutig klar sein für ein Enduro? Oder willst du nur auf dem Hometrail Tricks üben?

Sich an fremde Threads dranhängen ist nicht der Bringer. Warum fragst du nicht im Radonforum oder Enduroforum?


----------



## Phillip (13. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sich an fremde Threads dranhängen ist nicht der Bringer. Warum fragst du nicht im Radonforum oder Enduroforum?


Ach, von mir aus kann er „meinen“ Thread gerne übernehmen. =) Meine Eingangsfrage war ja recht pauschal gestellt und somit allgemeingültig - warum also nicht? Haben ja auch schon ein paar Leute darauf reagiert und Geometrie ist Geometrie.


----------



## Orby (13. Januar 2021)

Matze1089 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob man einen 2,5cm längeren Reach beim Trail fahren massiv merkt oder ob das eher untergeht.
> Konkret geht's um ein Radon Swoop 9.0.


Ja merkt man in Verbindung mit einem 63,5° LW und und 437 Kettenstreben. Ist ein Ballerbike, also sollte es laufruhig sein wenn es schnell und ruppig wird. 
Stehst zu weit hinten bist halt Passagier bei so einem Bike. 



Matze1089 schrieb:


> Das L wäre mir mit 470/617/631 wahrscheinlich zu klein oder?


Wäre mir mit 1,86m und SL 88cm zu kurz. 

Ein XC-HT hat irgendwie geotechnisch nicht wirklich viel Gemeinsamkeiten mit einem 170mm Ballerbike.


----------

